# 2.1 WSD or 2.1 Pilot WSD???



## rowuhnoke (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All, although I've done some mountain biking, I'm new to road biking and don't know that I'll be able to tell much on try-out rides. LBS with best reputation stocks mostly Trek - they have a 2010 2.1 in stock which looks like what I'd be interested in. I didn't have time to go through fitting, etc. but plan to do that this week. I looked online and found the Pilot with the more upright seating. I'm not going to be doing any ultra long rides, will be doing some sprint tris, and have a tendency to lower back pain. I'm 5'4", shortwaisted, 135 lbs. Can anyone share their long-term observations on these two bikes? Thanks!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Have your local shop fit you on the 2.1... unless your back problems are substantial and your flexibility is really poor... any issues can likely be addressed with a different stem with a 17 or 24deg rise. If it still feels like you should be more upright, have them order the Pilot.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

You can put an extension on the 2.1. That's what I did on my 2.3 and I love the more upright position. Otherwise the WSD bike is perfect for me (a 5'5" male with shorter legs).


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

You can put a head tube riaser on the 2.1. That's what I did on my 2.3 and I love the more upright position. Otherwise either WSD bike is perfect for me (a 5'5" male with shorter legs).

Remember that the 2009 2.1 has carbon stays.


----------

